# bugs spray for deer hunting



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

what is everone useing


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Get a thermocell


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

What are you thinking, if they bother you wait until after the first frost. I hope you are not spraying that on your camo wear. Any of it.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thermacell


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

just seeing what everone is useing the stuff ive been useing for year is no longer made 
thanks guys i will look into the themacell


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Weekender#1 said:


> What are you thinking, if they bother you wait until after the first frost. I hope you are not spraying that on your camo wear. Any of it.


i havent noticed much of an issue with it i have used muskol in the past and have not noticed deer spooking. People worry too much about "foreign" odors like gasoline and bug spray but i don't near as much. I mean heck ive seen them walk right up to parked tractors many many times which are full of gasoline. Its the human odor that i worry about.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Deer pick up on any scent that is out of the ordinary for their surroundings...doesnt matter what it is...not sure how bugs are bothering u anyway...just get a hat with a bug net...everything else should be covered with clothing...spray if you want...but I personally wouldnt do it...wouldnt even use a thermacell...if its human odors you're worried about then u should definitely be worried about an odor from a spray...especially a bug spray...I can guarantee you'll never see a big buck walk up to a tractor.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

lol you act like i havent. If you spend some time on a tractor you will see big deer and even coyotes treat them like they arent even there. I have seen 150 inch deer within 10 yards of a tractor. I have a friend who hunts inside city limits in Cincinnati and kills deer near to 200 inches with consistency. If those deer ran from every "unnatural" scent they would be 100 miles from that city. Unless you hunt certain places like southern ohio these deer are living in and accustomed to their environment which is full of humans and human scent. Besides if you are hunting the wind like you should, you shouldn't have a problem anyway.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jray said:


> lol you act like i havent. If you spend some time on a tractor you will see big deer and even coyotes treat them like they arent even there. I have seen 150 inch deer within 10 yards of a tractor. I have a friend who hunts inside city limits in Cincinnati and kills deer near to 200 inches with consistency. If those deer ran from every "unnatural" scent they would be 100 miles from that city. Unless you hunt certain places like southern ohio these deer are living in and accustomed to their environment which is full of humans and human scent. Besides if you are hunting the wind like you should, you shouldn't have a problem anyway.


not sure if I'm supposed to be in awe or what...#1 you talk about bug spray which I've never even heard of anyone using while deer hunting...#2, then you go on to talk about urban deer which in fact are nothing like deer out in the country...they're open to more things...therefore they've adapted to more...I was just saying myself and probably 100% of other hunters wouldnt use bug spray when deer hunting...thats all...and you cant always hunt the wind...you deal with what you're dealt and do your best to cover your scent...at least thats what common sense would tell you...


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just depends on the environment you're hunting if you ask me. If you hunt suburban areas where the deer are around people and used to their presence, you can get away with a little more. If you hunt agricultural land where they see the tractors and combines regularly, sure they are going to be less likely to spook because they know it's no real threat to them. IMO you can't go wrong with scent control as much as you can. No matter where you're hunting, if you have less scent, the more likely you will have more action. Period


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Deer pick up on any scent that is out of the ordinary for their surroundings...I can guarantee you'll never see a big buck walk up to a tractor.


I've had a 10 point walk right up to me while turkey hunting. I could have slapped him on the nose. Actually scared me a bit.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I,ve used the off clip ons while in a tree stand and have had deer walk right past my tree while in use , it,s quiet and doesn,t smell like spray ons, and it works good I use it while squirrel hunting and keeps those bugs away.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Another Thermacell user here.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thermacell. I don't know if it scares deer or not. I've seen plenty while using it. I do know me wiggling around and smashing skeeters on my face scares deer....so I'll take my chances with thermacell.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Carpn said:


> Thermacell. I don't know if it scares deer or not. I've seen plenty while using it. I do know me wiggling around and smashing skeeters on my face scares deer....so I'll take my chances with thermacell.


This may be the best reply of all! And all you need is a warm day after a frost and winged, six legged critters are hatching like mad! If not skeeters then those *&^%$#@! gnats that seem to love to gather in a cloud right in front of my face! I use a thermacell and it works! I may stick a few of those clip on in the pack as well.


----------

